# Can Polyps be pooped out in your stools?



## Guest (Oct 9, 2000)

my blood in my stools looks like a polyp..from what pics i have seen. I figure it's either that or a horrible case of hemmorhoids.


----------



## CeCe (May 16, 1999)

Most likely your colon is sloughing off some of the mucus which lines your intestines. Sometimes if looks as though it comes out in clumps. Sometimes flakes! This in itself shouldn't be anything to worry about. It just looks strange!


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

?? no, ya can't eliminate polyps that easily, unfortunately! however, if you have blood in your stools, I trust you will get that checked out...


----------



## maggiew (Jul 3, 1999)

Or you could have passed some gunk from a diverticuli (pocket) which can collect fecal matter.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2000)

If it looked like blood it could also be a small blood clot associated with your hemis! But better get any blood checked out.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2000)

Hey, thanks all. and yes i am getting the blood checked out with a sigmoidoscopy and some other tests in a week or two. It sure is one of the wierd things that comes out haha.


----------

